
Humble Book Bundle: O'Reilly Classics - Tomte
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/oreilly-classics-oreilly-books?linkID=&mcID=102:5df3dfb0c714bb5150294c0c:ot:56c3d3b0733462ca893dc786:1&utm_source=Humble+Bundle+Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2019_12_16_oreillyclassicsoreilly_bookbundle&linkID=&utm_content=cta_button
======
Tomte
Includes Hackers & Painters.

